# Under the lathe tool storage



## mwestcott (Jun 22, 2021)

I'd made a rolling toolbox to put my old Gerstner chest on, but ran out of room (I'd made the top drawers too narrow anyway), and wanted something under the lathe for quicker access as well.   I kept to the same design so they sorta match.  Still working on organizing it but I like it so far.  I used full extension slides with 100 lb. weight rating, case is oak plywood, drawer boxes are ply with oak faces.  Nothing fancy, butt joints glued and screwed with iron-on veneer to hide the raw oak edges.  

QCTP toolholders are on pieces of aluminum angle cut to fit the dovetail, then screwed to the box bottom.  I grooved the bottom 1/8" so the holders sit on the bottom and don't rock.  The bare strip in the drawer is for more holders, just haven't made them yet - don't have any more yet than you see here, but planning ahead! Probably should've planned for even more.


----------



## KyleG (Jun 22, 2021)

Beautiful work!


----------



## benmychree (Jun 22, 2021)

Looks nice, but iron on, fall off, at least that was our experience with kitchen cabinets.


----------



## Alcap (Jun 23, 2021)

I like how you recessed the drawers , besides looking nice I bet it helps with the dust and dirt


----------



## mwestcott (Jun 23, 2021)

Yeah, my thought on the recess was to make it harder for chips and dirt to get in there. Also minor differences in the drawer fronts are less noticeable....   I've had good luck so far with that veneer tape in other projects, may be changing my mind as the years go by.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Jun 23, 2021)

Too late now unless you add sheetmetal on top the drawer bottom, but a metal bottom with rubber antislip mats are good for that because it will get oily and oil can go into the wood bottom.

Outstanding work, looks very nice!


----------



## rock_breaker (Jun 24, 2021)

@KyleG said it right "Beautiful work"


----------



## mwestcott (Jun 24, 2021)

Didn't consider the oil, I usually wipe them off well before storage, but I'm sure it will accumulate over time.


----------

